# The only infallible sermon I’ve ever heard



## FenderPriest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey folks, I figured you guys might really appreciate and benefit from this. One of our pastors recently recited from memory the entire book of Hebrews as the preached word on a Sunday morning. I've posted the vide over at my blog here. I've also included it below, whichever you'd prefer to use.

[video=vimeo;30397355]http://vimeo.com/30397355[/video]


----------



## sdesocio (Oct 12, 2011)

There was a video from Romans a few years ago, that was epic, the guy didn't even say a word just pointed to the Bible as he left. I know an RPCNA pastor who did this a few years ago after a child in his congregation drowned.


----------



## MW (Oct 12, 2011)

First, this is not a sermon. It is well spoken but it contains no preaching. Preaching the word involves reproving, rebuking, and exhorting with all long-suffering and doctrine. The speaking of well-rehearsed lines is generally called "acting." Secondly, it could only be infallible on the premise that the speaker is utilising an infallible translation of the Scriptures. Besides, the physical expressions, verbal emphases, and inflections of the voice are an addition to the word, and can lay no claim to perfection or to reflecting the mind of the Spirit.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Oct 12, 2011)

The public reading of the Word of God is not the preaching of the Word of God. As precious as the reading is, it is not to replace preaching. Various passages of Scripture may be read, but, according to every Reformed Church Order, some particular passage that is read is to be carefully preached to the congregation.

Please note Westminster Larger Catechism 155:

Q. How is the word made effectual to salvation?

A. The Spirit of God maketh the reading, but especially the preaching of the word, an effectual means of enlightening, convincing, and humbling sinners; of driving them out of themselves, and drawing them unto Christ; of conforming them to his image, and subduing them to his will; of strengthening them against temptations and corruptions; or building them up in grace, and establishing their hearts in holiness and comfort through faith unto salvation.

There may be a place for such a dramatic reading (outside a worship service), but a worship service is to consist, among the other elements, of the reading and preaching of the Word, with the latter being that which the Spirit of God, above all, makes an effectual means of salvation for His people.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## kodos (Oct 13, 2011)

As others have stated that's not to be considered preaching. That said I wish I were disciplined enough to memorize the book of Hebrews!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 13, 2011)

That was edifying, and also pretty cool! Depending on our definitions, it's true that what happened wasn't preaching; however, I believe there is place for this in worship and I have no doubt that the Lord uses such things to feed His sheep well.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Of course, with a full book like Hebrews, the points of the text, including its doctrine and application, are explained and pressed to the hearer. That was a far better message than a lot of what is called preaching these days.


----------

